# Windows 7 Bildschirm auf TV streamen/spiegeln



## Kytyzow (25. März 2016)

Ich bin vor kurzem von Windows 10 wieder auf 7 umgestiegen. Bei Windows 10 hat man die Möglichkeit den Bildschirm auf dem TV zu streamen (Bei meinem Sony Bravia TV heißt es spiegeln). Nun gibt es beim siebner die Funktion nicht. 

Bin online auf zahlreiche Programme gestoßen. Aber keins funktioniert so richtig, heißt es zumindest bei youtube oder auf chip.de. (AirParrot, AllShare...)
Eigentlich bin ich sprachlos, mein S4 mini mit CM13 kann ohne Probleme den Bildschirm auf den TV spiegeln. Habe ich was übersehen, oder gibt es in der Tat kein gescheiddes Programm dafür?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. März 2016)

WIN + P


----------



## Kytyzow (25. März 2016)

Genau, des habe ich auch versucht. Woher soll den der PC wissen das der TV auch im WLAN Netz ist?


----------



## Quat (25. März 2016)

Gibt's da nicht 'ne App?
Nee im Ernst, schau doch mal bei Sony vorbei, vielleicht haben die ja auch, wie Philips z.B., ein Programm dafür.


----------



## Rumtata (25. März 2016)

Kytyzow schrieb:


> Genau, des habe ich auch versucht. Woher soll den der PC wissen das der TV auch im WLAN Netz ist?



Der TV schaut im WLAN nach Diensten wie z.b. DLNA, sofern entsprechend ein Gerät (PC, Router etc) was anbietet kann man in damit verbinden, jedoch nur Medieninhalte wieder geben.
Also Videos, Bilder und Musik. 
Das geht auch unter Windows 7und ist sehr einfach zu bewerkstelligen, dazu einfach mal nach "windows 7 dlna" googlen. 
Es gibt soviele Anleitungen das ich mir das verlinken erspare^^
-----
Den gesammten Desktop Streamen/Spiegeln geht nur wenn dein TV Miracast bzw WiFi direct unterstützt. 
(was er wohl tut da es ja mit dem smartphone funktioniert)

Hier gibts dazu noch was zu lesen.
Miracast bringt Inhalte drahtlos aufs TV - PC-WELT

Miracast – Wikipedia

Wenn ich mir die ganzen Ergebnisse von google so anschaue soll es mit Windows 7 auch funktionieren, allerdings wird dort dann eine Intel CPU mit IGP bzw eine Intel HD GPU benötigt oder zusätzliche Hardware.
(Intel Wireless Display)
Am besten schaust du dir das hier mal an.
Miracast unter Windows 1/8.1 (und Windows 7) - Microsoft Community

Da ich selbst nur noch Win 10 nutze kann ich dazu leider nicht weiter helfen 
Stichworte zum googlen wären also "Miracast" bzw "Wifi Wireless Display".
Aber eventuell (würde mich auch Interessieren) hat da jemand ne andere Lösung/Idee für.

P.S. Die idee von Quat, also schauen ob Sony was anbietet, ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, Samsung hatte für Win 7 auch ne Spezielle Software^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. März 2016)

Kytyzow schrieb:


> Genau, des habe ich auch versucht. Woher soll den der PC wissen das der TV auch im WLAN Netz ist?



DAS kann ja keiner wissen 
Ich dachte der TV ist einfach per Kabel angeschlossen.


----------

